# My first try at BBQ ribs



## vagriller (Aug 21, 2006)

On Friday I made steaks and ribs on the grill. I used a dry rub on the ribs and finished them with Bullseye BBQ sauce. They were good, but maybe a little too salty. I didn't realize how powerful the rub would be after slow cooking them for so long! Overall not a bad first stab though.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sure they were great and next time they'll be even better!!!


----------



## vagriller (Aug 21, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'm sure they were great and next time they'll be even better!!!



Yeah, less salt and more brown sugar! My MIL only had one because she doesn't like food with a lot of spice. My FIL was chowing down on them though.


----------



## dashingdoxie (Aug 22, 2006)

Smoking pork spare ribs and boneless beef ribs now, I hope that they turn out.


----------



## jminion (Aug 23, 2006)

With cuts like ribs where the surface is larger than the mass you would go lighter with the rub. Pork butts or brisket with a larger mass can handle more rub.
Jim


----------



## vagriller (Aug 24, 2006)

jminion said:
			
		

> With cuts like ribs where the surface is larger than the mass you would go lighter with the rub. Pork butts or brisket with a larger mass can handle more rub.
> Jim



Good tip. That makes sense!


----------



## Hopz (Aug 24, 2006)

There has been a lot of chatter about ribs and rubs over the course of the last few months, but I have yet to read any references to BRITU.

BRITU= Best Ribs in the Universe... those wishing an education on ribs will do well to studey BRITU over at the Weber site...just google it up... enjoy.

OBTW he recommends a very light hand on the rub for ribs... just like jminion said.


----------

